# asghost.exe - Problem beim Herunterfahren



## Iceman8712 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe gerade Service Pack 3 für Windows XP installiert. Die Installation wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen, das Notebook neu gestartet. Bei jedem Herunterfahren, habe ich jetzt den Fehler, dass "asghost.exe" nicht beendet werden kann (kleines Fenster mit der Auswahl "Sofort beenden").

Laut "www.file.net" ist das der "Global Virtual Card Host" Prozess und gehört zur Software Cognizance Identity and Access Management oder Cognizance Identity Manager der Firma Cognizance Corporation.

Des Weiteren habe ich auf verschiedenen Quellen im INET gelesen, dass dies etwas mit dem Fingerprint Reader (?) zu tun hat. Ich habe ein HP Compaq Notebook mit Fingerprint Reader. Ich wüsste allerdings nicht, ob der Prozess und der Fingerprint Reader einen Zusammenhang haben.

Weiter weiss ich auch nicht, ob dieser Fehler wegen dem SP3 verursacht wird. Der Fehler kommt jedenfalls erst seit abgeschlossener Installation.

Hat jemand dasselbe Problem und eine Lösung? Weder auf Google noch auf Tutorials.de habe ich eine Lösung gefunden. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und Gruss,
Iceman8712


----------

